#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  ببغاء يقلد جرس إنذار وينقذ حياة عائلة

## رويتر

رغم أن الببغاء طائر مسل بثرثرته المتواصلة، إلا أن له العديد من الأدوار الأخرى التي يقوم بها بطرق شتى، تثبت جميعها في نهاية المطاف أنه صديق وفي وشجاع، ففي الهند، أنقذ ببغاء مزعج يحب أن تقليد الأصوات، حياة رجل وابنه من حريق شب في منزلهما، وذلك بتقليده لصوت إنذار جهاز الكشف عن الدخان، وفقا لما صرح به صاحب الطائر.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## حنـــــان

:: 
حلوة قوي الحكاية دي
الواحد المفروض يجيب ببغاء على كده

----------

